# SILVER MAPLE FOR SMOKING



## stephan (Nov 1, 2011)

I sure this has been asked before. I know everybody loves to use sugar maple but how is silver maple to use in the smoker.

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't help you, when I get maple chunks I really didn't know there was more than one kind. It just says maple.


----------



## stephan (Nov 1, 2011)

As it turns out there are several type of maple


----------



## railrunner130 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd tend to believe that Silver Maple is a regional item that depends on where you live. From what I recall, they are more of a wet, weaker maple than the rest. If this is true, then they'd burn at a lower temperature and probably would be sweeter. Perhaps someone with more knowledge could confirm or shoot this theory down.


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 4, 2011)

The short answer is yes, you can BBQ with silver maple. 

There are 4maples used in commercial syrup production- sugar maple, black maple, red maple and silver maple, all will be good to cook with. 

Sugar and black are preferred in commercial production because their sap has the highest sugar concentration.

Silver maple trees can be found in all states east of the Mississippi and a few to the west of it as well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2011)

The easy and short answer is yes you can use it for smoking meat. I have before and it's a smooth and light tasting wood. Maybe good on fish or anything that you don't want a heavy smoke flavor.


----------



## berninga87 (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad I found this because I was about to ask the same question! We have one in the back yard that the last five years have not been nice to. Used to be a nice tree, but the wood is very soft, and high wind and heavy snow have left it in pieces. I guess I know where to get my wood when I run out again!


----------

